# Do not buy the schwinn tank (replica) on ebay for $42.99



## fxo550 (Apr 30, 2012)

I got one tank for $42.99 on ebay and this tank do not fit the cantilever schwinn frame (midleweight or heavyweight)


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 30, 2012)

Couldn't find any tanks for sale at that price. If you could include the item number or seller's name it would be most helpful.


----------



## fxo550 (Apr 30, 2012)

Search for, classic bicycle tank replica.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 30, 2012)

The sellers listing says right out that minor adjustments are needed to make it fit.  Just how off is it?


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I like these warning threads.  Looking out for the Cabe bros and sis' here.  Nice.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 30, 2012)

*Buyer Beware!*

I too did purchase the 42.99 repop,and was very dissapointed. It did not fit and it just scratched my paint! It dont line up. The support bracets came undone. And the thing looked like someone finished it with 36 grit sand paper! Its not worth puting on any bike!!!!!, I paid the price for a real schwinn repop and what a differance!!! Almost twice as heavy and looked like a mirror.
Beware my brothers who are profiting off of these eye sores and reselling as genuine. I dont care if it comes painted and with decals!
Thank you for bringing this to our attention and save your money!!!!


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 30, 2012)

I sincerely appreciate such warnings but for them to be effective more info should be provided.

"Officer, I saw the car that hit and ran that pedestrian"
"Great, what kind was it, what color?"
"Um, it had 4 wheels"


----------



## fxo550 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes he said minor adjustments,but this was a pain and do not look good,is a waste of money.


----------



## snickle (May 1, 2012)

The price alone would have scared me away, I paid more than that for a reflector.


----------



## greenephantom (May 1, 2012)

I wonder if these tanks use the same dies as the painted tanks used on the 2002 - 2009ish era Deluxe Cruisers?  The Cruiser Deluxe painted tanks only worked on the fat tube frames and just didn't fit for beans on the original Chicago frames.  But at least they were easy to tell from the real thing. 

On a separate but related note to further clarify, the chrome w/stickers tanks on the 1999-2000 Cruiser Deluxe 7s at the same tanks as the Phantom repop tanks.

Thanks for putting the word out about these ill-fitting tanks.  Bummer you had to take one for the team.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2012)

here's the ebay link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Bic...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3317b9e7


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 4, 2012)

*Tank*

Not so fast on the tank not fitting....I have seen this issue a few years ago,one of the SKIDKINGS has a 1946-7 Schwinn catalever frame that i took my tank off of my late 40's B-6  and gues what ? could not get it or any repo-or original cat tank to fit ...So came to the conclusion that there might have been some reject frames sold at some time .. I don't know ....

                                                                      GMAN 
                                                                       SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                                      TACOMA,WN


----------



## Uniblab (May 4, 2012)

island schwinn said:


> here's the ebay link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Bicycle-Tank-Replica-Chrome-Color-/400289151463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3317b9e7




Thanks for posting that link. I'd like to humbly suggest that in the future whenever someone issues a similar warning regarding an eBay seller that they include a link with the initial posting.


----------



## dxmadman (May 4, 2012)

*It's not just about the fit*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Not so fast on the tank not fitting....I have seen this issue a few years ago,one of the SKIDKINGS has a 1946-7 Schwinn catalever frame that i took my tank off of my late 40's B-6  and gues what ? could not get it or any repo-or original cat tank to fit ...So came to the conclusion that there might have been some reject frames sold at some time ..                                                                      GMAN
> SKIDKINGS VBC
> TACOMA,WN





Its the quality, not just the fit. The spot welds in the braces came undone,wich was done sloppy by the way.Campared to a original. The braces are thicker in a original. 5 inch screws was sent instead of a half inch. Philips head instead of standard. I still had to tap the threads.  Lots of scratches under chrome. If your building a custom or rat, fine. This tank should not be put on a Schwinn at all! Mutch less than a $2000 Phantom or a B6, or any other.


----------

